# Memorial for Grandmaster Max F. Pallen Jr.



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 2, 2013)

On behalf of the Pallen Family:

[h=1]Memorial for Grandmaster Max F. Pallen Jr.[/h] 
May 2, 2013

Dear Friends and Family:

On behalf of Jojo, Jonathan and Myself, I wanted to take a moment to say Thank You for all the Love and Support that we have received while we are going through this difficult time.  

On April 30, 2013 Max F Pallen Jr. passed away and went to be with the Lord. Thankfully, His death was quick and he did not suffer in death as he did in life.  Despite the challenges we faced together ,I am so very grateful that in the past 7 months with our family, he was given a second chance in life and found True Happiness, as everyone deserves that.

My husband, Max F Pallen (aka Jojo) was a very special person.  A Teacher, A Mentor and A Friend.  The most important thing to him was his family (The boys and myself), his dojo and students and his friends.  Every-one of us will carry a memory of him and how he affected our lives.  I hope that you will always remember the wonderful, and caring man that he was. A man who always wanted to believe the best in people, and who pushed you to be your very best even when you didnt believe it yourself. 

Keep him in your heartsas we shall, so that he can live on forever.  I am grateful that Max found God in this past year and now lives in Peace with the Lord.  The boys and I are comforted knowing that he is in Heaven and he looks down upon us with a smile on his face.  It is our belief and sustained Faith that allows us to move on, and look forward to the day that we, his family will be reunited with him. 

I ask that all of you who cared for my husband (as a friend, a student, a collegue) to please join us to celebrate HIS LIFE.  

The visitation will be held this coming Monday, May 6[SUP]th[/SUP] at San Ramon Chapel in Danville.  The Address is 825 Hartz Way, Danville.  Hours: 5-8pm

Memorial Mass will be held on Tuesday, May 7[SUP]th[/SUP] at our church in Pleasanton, St Augustins.  Mass will be held at 10:30am.

Jojo, Jonathan and I hope to see you there.  And when you see our sons, give them a hug and tell them what a great guy their dad was.  Share a memory and perhaps a tear or two.

Thank You Again

Fe, Jojo and Jonathan Pallen


----------



## arnisador (May 2, 2013)

.


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 3, 2013)

.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 3, 2013)

.


----------



## James Kovacich (May 3, 2013)

.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------

